# Check this out



## Drew1975 (Jan 15, 2012)

*Busted Slovenian source was infamous scammer and owner of Asia Pharma and the new British Dragon. *


The Klagefurt Provincial Court ruled on Wednesday that Alenka Karner and Mihael Karner, a Slovenian couple suspected of illegal import and distribution of anabolic steroids into the US and money laundering, are to be extradited to the US. Their lawyer has already appealed the decision.

Translated article :

"Never send money to Klagenfurt in Austria. This guy is the biggest scammer on the internet and send fakes especially to the United States of America. At the beginning of a good product is sent in small quantities, but you get more orders, shit, "the 20th June last year on the website writes complaintsboard.com lovbyts user. In doing so, the company said Northstar Trading Corporation of Klagenfurt, the name of Michael Karner and about 40 web addresses, which should offer anabolic steroids Karner.

Do not just reselling, but also a scam

It is now clear that the recent spectacular arrest of spouses Karner , Alenka 33-year and 36-year-old Michael, in their villa in Bad Kleinkirchheim in Austria is not just for resale in some countries banned anabolic steroids online, but also for fraud and threat to human health, about which we slo-portal kronika.si first warnings.

Alenka Karner. (Picture: Bundes Kriminalamt)

We stated the two names that have already occurred since 2002. These are Slivnik Margaret, sister of former boss Delo and real estate entrepreneur, but also a mother arrested Alenka Karner, and Matthew Karner Karner Michael's brother arrested. These two names are on the web pages that are designed bodibildingu occurring since the beginning of this millennium. When their names are listed bills and pointed to them and do not nasedajo should not send them money, as we have already reported . In particular, they pointed to the famous Iron Magazine forums where dopinško convoy Karner - Slivnik back in 2002 for inclusion in the blacklist.

Formation Karner - Slivnik

Of course, the rule of law is that the suspect innocent until their guilt is proven. It is interesting that the suspect by the U.S. investigators about the illicit sale of luxury came to Slovenia in 2005, but this letter is misplaced in a drawer somewhere.

One of the online subscribers complained that orders 10 boxes Lixus Avanarja, it can not get it. The picture is symbolic. (Picture: worldfroids)

U.S. investigators have therefore concentrated in Austria, where he would have suspected the mailboxes and accounts. As evident from portals bodibildingom enthusiasts have somehow to 2005 Slivnik attention to Margaret and Matthew Karner, after that year to Michael Karner, while no mention Alenka Karner.

If you handed them over to the U.S., will to death in prison, unless they issued their suppliers

U.S. judicial authorities are now demanding the extradition of Michael Karner and Alenka from unauthorized resale of the stimulant, on which the judges will decide the Austrian 11th in January. If there is a delivery, it will be interesting, in which the state, they will come, but this will probably depend, in which the state shipped more than U.S. steroid packets. In the State of New York would be for such an offense as obtained from five to seven years' imprisonment in the state of Texas and man rod 20 to 35 years. At least such is the current case law.

It is the portal slo-kronika.si one of the experts in the U.S. judicial system, saying that they will, if they are extradited to the U.S., "hang a lot more" as they cross the "pond also strung lighter tatiču ordinary theft in addition to at least two offenses ".

Karner spouses House in Bad Kleinkirchheim. (Picture: TV, Kanal A)

The caller expects that the U.S. is accused of criminal association, fraud and fraud in the health threat and something that should be enough to no longer "see the sun of freedom," unless you in exchange for a lower sentence had been reported pajdašov. "It is unlikely, because the fakes, if I just read in the Austrian media also received from Russia, which is very dangerous," said the correspondent slo-kronika.si portal.

Americans will find someone who has died because of steroids shipped?

Widespread in the U.S. indictment is therefore very unlikely. Especially because in Europe for such an offense got more than ten years. Even under the length of prison sentence will be decided at the Austrian court, which will be considered in the eligibility requirements of the U.S. after their delivery. Therefore, by investigating authorities accused American "only resale" are in the Austrian media.

U.S. prosecutors have but if we judge from judicial practices, which appear on Zone Reality or Discovery, a habit to look for victims. In this case, will try to find someone of users sent their preparations, and who had health problems or even die.

As mentioned at the outset, on the website and forums since 2002, records appear angry users who point out at least three persons: Margaret Slivnik, Matthew Michael Karner and Karner. This should not be a good idea to send money. Should I get the "crap" or nothing at all, even though the money has been sent. It will be interesting to know whether they are on track couple Karner came in one action against dealers under the guise of illicit stimulants. 

Anabolic Steroids Blog - BodyBuilding Blog - Dianabol Blog


----------



## colochine (Jan 15, 2012)

Interesting.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 15, 2012)

Holy shit!


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 15, 2012)

How long till this post is removed?


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## exphys88 (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry but i do not understand why you post it in my forum?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 15, 2012)

Because you sell Asia Pharma. 

Did AP get busted?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 15, 2012)

world-pharma.org said:


> sorry but i do not understand why you post it in my forum?



holy shit


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 15, 2012)

This thread needs to be here for the same of people's safety. If its all true, a lot of people could potentially be put in danger if you keep accepting orders.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 15, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> This thread needs to be here for the same of people's safety. If its all true, a lot of people could potentially be put in danger if you keep accepting orders.


AP does not equal WP so not sure I would go that far.


----------



## Imosted (Jan 15, 2012)

Drew1975 said:


> *Busted Slovenian source was infamous scammer and owner of Asia Pharma and the new British Dragon. *
> 
> 
> The Klagefurt Provincial Court ruled on Wednesday that Alenka Karner and Mihael Karner, a Slovenian couple suspected of illegal import and distribution of anabolic steroids into the US and money laundering, are to be extradited to the US. Their lawyer has already appealed the decision.
> ...




So does this mean Asia Pharma is not Thai FDA approved


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 15, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> AP does not equal WP so not sure I would go that far.



True, but I would wonder if they're going to look into suppliers and customers. Just a thought.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 15, 2012)

Double post


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 15, 2012)

Drew1975 said:


> *Busted Slovenian source was infamous scammer and owner of Asia Pharma
> 
> Translated article :
> 
> ...


*

did anyone read these parts?*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 15, 2012)

I just reorder new stock of last Batch AP that just made few weeks ago..so its can tell you that this is NEVER AP owner.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 16, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


>



Yea, he lost me on that one too...


----------



## oufinny (Jan 17, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> I just reorder new stock of last Batch AP that just made few weeks ago..so its can tell you that this is NEVER AP owner.



And are you providing a COA for your customers to disprove the gear is bunk?  If you don't it is just your word and for what you charge, that is frankly ridiculous.  You need to be doing damage control considering you sell both of these lines and label them as human grade gear when in fact they are far from it.


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Hungarian press reports on the new BD bust translated. *


_( they claim Police are still trying to find the location of his secret Asian laboratory, US DEA calls him the "king of steroids" )_

Slovenian 'doping couple' Michael and Alenka Karner, who in custody awaiting extradition to the United States, part of its ??? 38 million, acquired illegally trade anabolic steroids over the Internet, has also invested in real estate projects in Croatia. Over Romarius company, registered in Barban, they built a ten million villa in Lovranu and tportal learned that in this famous seaside resort and bought three more attractive total land area of ​​about 5000 square meters.

In a large international operation late last year arrested a Slovenian couple Karner . Purchasing a large quantity of steroids and following the money trail, the U.S. DEA agents revealed the 'king of steroids' Michael Karner and his wife Alenka and handcuffed put them a few days before New Year's Austrian police, in their five million-euro villa in Bad Kleinkirchheim. 'Dopiniški pair' is now in custody in Klagenfurt is awaiting extradition to the U.S., where they face 40 years in prison. After their arrest followed a suicide Danila O'Boyle , the former chief editor of Delo, who was the niece Alenko Karner and her husband allegedly had business ties with the housing project 'urban oasis' in the Ljubljana district Vic. Millions of acquired assets for sale doping couple Karner 'washed', namely, investing in real estate projects in Slovenia and Croatia.

Austrian police are now investigating their business network branching from Macedonia to Thailand, but for now we do not know whether in this thriller, which touches on the Asian secret laboratory for the production of steroids and mysterious lawyers Gerold Hoop known from Hypo affair, the subject of interest and investment 'doping Couple 'in Istria.

In Croatia, the Karner invested through real estate agencies Romarius from Barban, whose directors are Michael Karner and his father Avguštin, while enrolled as a founder of the offshore company in Panama North Group Holding Corp.. Romariusa most important investment was the purchase of old properties in a desirable part of Lovran, a town that adjoins the Opatija. Property were demolished and the site built a luxurious villa. Other plans over Romariusa have not yet realized: the company operates at a loss for years, and the only value that we find in the balance sheet for 2010. The villa itself - 13.5 million was recorded as 'current assets relating to the construction site Lovran'.

Although some Councillors and the 2009th Local authorities warned that the company Romarius built without required permits, extending the retaining wall and access road past the allowable, and even that brazenly enters into possession of a neighbor, the construction was only briefly interrupted. The municipal authority after a few weeks ago found a common language with Karner and let them continue the construction of huge buildings, surrounded by high walls, but the villa, even today there is no 'pure' papers: from the land book is evident that the nadograđivali without the necessary permits. Indeed, the photographs show that the Karner harbored a passion for girls 'on steroids'. Just as it is Austrian, in which they were arrested, and the kitschy Lovranska exudes luxury. Swimming pool surrounded by teak, gym, garage and, as a climax, a sensational view. And to accomplish it, in front of the house, in the first floor level, our vast plateau, in which like many newly rich, centuries-old olive tree transplanted. The view from the plateau is indeed great, but because all the neighbors have to stare at the huge supporting concrete structure resembling a pyramid.

Hall which had warned the construction irregularities do not want to talk to reporters, but the neighbors have managed to find out that Michael and Alenka Karner enjoyed the luxury car brand Porsche, and we found that the above villa, also Lovranu, bought three more total land area of about 5000 square meters, whose total value is estimated at around 500,000 euros.

With Romarius, family Karner at the same address in Barban had a company Karner Ltd, which in 2001. founded by Michael the mother of Cyril and which for years operated at a loss. In 2010 he suddenly made a profit of 300,000 kuna, and although he soon thereafter liquidated its still active web site reveals an unusually narrow specialty: selling iron and ironing board. How to write the media, Cyril Karner is the owner of the villas in Slovene Rožnoj valley which was purchased by the aforementioned Slovenian journalist Danilo sink. The latter has denied any business relationship with Karner, but the media have discovered that Michael was arrested on the eve transferred ownership of its most valuable real estate projects, future settlement 'urban oasis' in Ljubljana, the gully son Uros. Many in that fact requires a trigger for suicide Danilo sink. The drama of the act suggests that we are still far from clarifying the operation of all Slavic kings doping. 

Posted by S.B.C 0 comments 




Labels: Asia Pharma, British Dragon 




*More on the new British Dragon / Asia Pharma bust. *


Slovene Michael and Alenka Karner, who are suspected of illegal online sales of doping preparations should be made ​​part of the earnings of millions in real estate projects in Istria, the Croatian news reports today tportal.hr web portal. It is a villa and three more in total land size of five thousand square meters in Lovran.

Launder money in Croatia

Croatian web portal emphasizes that it is not known whether the investment regimes in Croatia Karner part of an international investigation of crime online sales doping preparations, which had been committed in different parts of the world, but not in Slovenia. Home while adding that the couple "launder money" by investing in real estate in Slovenia and Croatia.

"In Croatia, the family Karner made ​​through real estate agencies in Barbana Romarius (a place in Istria in Pula), whose director was Michael Karner and his father, Augustine, while registered as a founder of the offshore company in Panama, North Group Holding Corp.," report to the Croatian portal.

The portal also notes that the most important investment was the purchase of the old estates Romariusa in the elite part of Lovran in Opatija. The old property was demolished and on it built a luxury villa.

Also participated mom?

Tportal He highlighted that for many years Romarius making a loss, the only value it has is mentioned villa worth HRK 13.5 million (1.8 million). In the construction of villas reporting portal did not have all relevant licenses, but "found a common language" with the municipal authorities in Opatija.

»Photos buildings show that the couple nurtured a passion for Karner Farm 'on steroids'. Like their villa in Austria, where they were arrested, including one in Lovran kitsch reminiscent of a luxury, "estimates tportal.

Spouses should also be purchased in Lovran three land, worth about half a million. Family Karner at the subsidiary had Romarius at the same address in Barban also registered company Karner, to the, which was founded in 2001 by Cyril Michael's mother.

Details are unclear

Tportal.hr also mentions a family business links between Karner and the late journalist and entrepreneur Danilo Slivnikom who committed suicide. "Drama of this action suggests that we are still far from disclosing all doping operations Slovenian kings," states the Croatian portal. 


Anabolic Steroids Blog - BodyBuilding Blog - Dianabol Blog


----------



## Imosted (Jan 17, 2012)

It looks like it is getting serious


----------



## caaraa (Jan 17, 2012)

This thread needs to be here for the same of people's safety.


----------



## jonathan2340 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes...Its really interesting. I like this post. Keep it up.


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 19, 2012)

Imosted said:


> It looks like it is getting serious


 

looks .......

think its a bit more then that lol


----------



## Imosted (Jan 19, 2012)

Drew1975 said:


> looks .......
> 
> think its a bit more then that lol




Thats was the point, somebody is acting like there is nothing going on, you know what i mean...


----------



## waterstill (Jan 19, 2012)

oufinny said:


> And are you providing a COA for your customers to disprove the gear is bunk?  If you don't it is just your word and for what you charge, that is frankly ridiculous.  You need to be doing damage control considering you sell both of these lines and label them as human grade gear when in fact they are far from it.




NEVER UGL !ALWAYS HUMAN GRADE ! FDA APPROVED


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 19, 2012)

he/they were also the number 1 source in usa for Galenika ICN's.......


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 27, 2012)

You may have seen versions of the pic posted above on a number of AP / BD controlled websites showing what is claimed to be a new 2012 delivery of stock from BD / AP. It's being used to convince their customers that BD / AP hasn't been busted and that ordering from them is still safe.

Sadly the guys responsible for it were not tech savvy enough to realise that the jpeg image they had used still contained a full set of exif data from the Canon camera they had taken it with. The photo was actually taken in early October 2011 two months prior to the owner's bust in Austria. I somehow doubt they will be smart enough to quit while they are ahead. 

Anabolic Steroids Blog - BodyBuilding Blog - Dianabol Blog


----------



## PressuringChival (Feb 1, 2012)

Holy shit...


----------



## Zabulon (Feb 1, 2012)

This thread needs to be here for the same of people's safety,I would wonder if they're going to look into suppliers and customers.  [FONT=&#23435]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT][FONT=&#23435][/FONT]​


----------



## wraggejxk (Feb 6, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I am bumping this anyone hear anything else ...What your thought on Wp ???


----------



## Drew1975 (Mar 31, 2012)

its all true becuse Wp have never denied it and will not coment....

i did 70ml of there deca, test e and c for 16 weeks, all in the butt and dident think much of it...

no where near as strong as the HG gear i normally use..


----------



## bdog223 (Apr 1, 2012)

They should just make this shit legal so there wouldn't be any worries of pieces is shit like this


----------



## Drew1975 (Apr 2, 2012)

it is no way HG gear thats for sure.


----------

